# Anyone have any thoughts on the Cheap Youth ATVS?



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking of purchasing one of those cheap Chinese ATVs for my kids to ride around the farm with. The price makes it real attractive but does anyone have any experience with them? It looks like I can get a 110 4 stroke for about $650. They look pretty nice and I could buy 3-4 of them for the price of a name brand one. Any thoughts?


----------



## jester5900 (Feb 13, 2010)

And you will have to buy 3 or 4 of them, and still not come close to the longevity of the name brand one. They just will not last!


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

We bought a small 50cc for my 6 year old. They do OK for the money. We live in town and keep it at papaw's. It works well for us. He will outgrow it before he wears it out.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

Unless something has changed, you will have to buy a used one. The Consumer Products Commision banned them for the lead content. I agree with the others, the cheap ones are a disposable item. Find a nice name brand somebody has outgrown.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought one called a "Jhem" from Andrew's about 5 or 6 years ago. Its a 50 cc 2 stroke which I got for my daughter...she outgrew it (now 13) now my 6 y/o son rides it, then my littlest will ride it when he is ready. Its a well made quad which seems to have a heavier suspention than most of the name brand ones I've seen. It is not, however, one of those chinese jobs you see people selling on the side of the road. If you're somewhat mechanical, you can generally tell if its well made or cheapy. Don't think you have to go with a high priced "name brand" to get good quality. As I said before my buddy and I bought these 50s 6 years ago and they are still runnin strong and look good. Oh...they were 800 or 900 bucks a piece.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have Kenco 90 We bought from a Honda Yamaha dealer. It was $1,500 It has done really well. It is hard to get parts for the cheaper quads. My friend has on for his boy, and he rides it hard It still runs but it is on it's last leg. Cheaper ones don't come close to the name brands when it comes to life of the quad.
I don't care what anyone say's. Also the gearing on hes is way to high.

You need to decide on how much you want to spend. And how long/hard it is going to be rid in


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

I have owned 2 of them. I had a 90 Fushion for about 2 years that my 8 year old son rode. It held up pretty well but he outgrew it. Never had a problem with the engine but some of the plastic body panels came loose and needed to be secured. The exhaust system fell apart and I had to weld it back together. Sold it just recently. Have a 110 Kazuma Falcon, full size model and it is built very well. It has much heavier suspension parts and chain compared to some of the other chinese quads I have seen. Both of these quads have been used for some moderate trail riding in Ohio and Pa and have held up well, especially the Kazuma. A friend of mine has a 90 Redcat that his son rode and he has had alot of problems with it. The suspension and chain have major issues. I second what SHutUpNFish said. There are good ones and junk ones out there. For the money, its hard not to start the kids out with something like these and move them up to a name brand quad when they get bigger. A new Honda 90 costs about $2700 and a 250 $3000. Used small name brand quads a hard to come by.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I bought one from AJ Radrides in Clinton 5 yrs ago. 250 2wd camo for hunting. It's not the greatest but for the price (1900 new) it has done me ok. They service them and seem to be reputable. I keep it in a garage all year. It starts everytime I use it. The only thing I've had to replace is the blower motor for the cooling system.

If I had to do it again, I would have waited until I could afforded a name brand. But I wouldn't have owned one for as long as I have if that were the case. You get what you pay for. I'm not disapointed I got it, but when I go to sell it, it probably won't be worth squat!


----------

